# collapsible steering shaft??



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

I have been searching for collapsible steering shaft options for my 66, but not really coming up with anything... Anyone know of a source, or of a newer style steering shaft that will bolt in place? 

I have my new shoulder belts now, but still don’t like the thought of being impaled by my pretty wood steering wheel!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

67 a body will be closest to a bolt in, or flaming river aftermarket. Do you want a factory look?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'67 column is collapsable, and is a direct bolt-in with no mods. Other than that, If safety is a major concern, a '66 GTO is not and will not be as safe in a collision as a newer vehicle equipped with air bags and crumple zones.


----------



## Big Iron 465 (Sep 21, 2010)

Has anyone thought of or tried to put the steering column out of one of the new GTO's in a vintage one? I've been thinking of looking in to that when I finally get my hands on one...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What on earth FOR?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

If you mean the whole dash and column, i have seen it done to a 69' Firebird TA clone. did motor and whole interior and even had custom made birds to replace the GTO badging, the guy did it all himself in his garage and it was really quite nice. i would not take apart an intact old car to do it but if i started with a shell i might go that route.


----------



## Big Iron 465 (Sep 21, 2010)

I was thinking about the air bag. I've been unfortunate enough to have been in an accident bad enough that I have no doubt the air bag saved if not my life, saved a crushed sternum and caved in face even though I was wearing seat belts... If I can find a way to put bags in a resto-mod I will unhesitatingly do so.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

By the way, Flaming River has all of the parts for a slip shaft between firewall and steering box. Close to $200 for the swivel joints and slip shaft.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A SRS system needs many different components to work in harmony to be effective. An air bag is just one part. You need crumple zones designed around the torque box of the vehcile, you need drivetrain components engineered to break away and slide under or off to the side, you need decelleration sensors, super fast computers, specialized wiring, etc. A simple air bag install in a '66 GTO, as I said before, would be a misguided undertaking. It is not a safe car compaired to modern stuff. If is a full body on frame with no crumple zones. It doesn't give up the energy on impact: you do. If you are _that_ worried about safety, sell it and buy an '04-'06. MUCH safer car, and faster, too. I'll bet I couldn't get you NEAR my 1915 Ford....it doesn't even have SEAT belts!!!!


----------



## Big Iron 465 (Sep 21, 2010)

I think we have to agree to disagree, GTO Guy, I don't think it's misguided at all. As a mechanical engineer, I fully understand the synergy of all the design considerations you mention. Take a look at the schematic for a bag system; basically it's an accelerometer, a controller and the bag/firing system. Not hugely complicated.

I'm not looking for a fully modern car safety wise, but an airbag system that would stop this ugly mug from making a gorilla mask on the windshield is better than not.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

"......as a _mechanical engineer_, I fully understand the synergy of all the design considerations you mention..." _THAT_ explains everything!!!!


----------

